# Important - About Jkd Concepts Scools



## myuserame (Sep 8, 2002)

I am looking for some Jeet Kune Do Concepts Schools in Cyprus...I didn't see any. I only saw some Jun Fan Gung Fu Jeet Kune Do schools , representives of Sifu Lamar M . Davis and hardcore association.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2002)

You'll get something good either way--it's tradition versus innovation, I suppose, though each side might argue that!


----------



## bscastro (Sep 9, 2002)

You should look at the individual instructor. The specifics whether it be a concepts school or a "Jun Fan Gung Fu" school depends on what you are trying to learn. But there are probably excellent and terrible instructors in each camp. 

Bryan


----------



## Samurai (Sep 10, 2002)

Some Advice learned from solid experience....

Stay away from JKD Concepts teachers that say "if you do this or that it does not matter. JKD is JKD".  There are CONCEPTS that need to be followed.  That is the whole point !!!

Also stay away from Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do teachers that will not look beyond their style for inspiration.  These teachers are truely frozen in time.

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## IMAA (Feb 10, 2003)

For what its worth,

 If I were you look past the instructor as to who he trained with what motivates him to be a JKD instructor, and why he teaches JKD.  Whether it be JFGF or JKDC.

As was mentioned thier great value in both areas of training.  It in the end will be what you gain as knowledge.  

JKDC in my opinion has more to offer because they dont limit themselves to one way of thinking.

Just my2cents worth


----------



## Pyros (Feb 10, 2003)

Both are good. Both can be mixed together.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 12, 2003)

just a note, obviously for the most part anyone who comes up with an opinionated answer is going to be associated with an instructor from either side, in otherwords you are gona get two responces, neutral, and opinionated, and the opinionated ones will simply be proportionate to what the opinionated people on this specific forum study.. In other words I'm not sure asking this question realy will help you all that much (unless you just read the neutral statements.


----------



## yin_yang75 (Feb 18, 2003)

I am looking for some Jeet Kune Do Concepts Schools in Cyprus...I didn't see any. I only saw some Jun Fan Gung Fu Jeet Kune Do schools , representives of Sifu Lamar M . Davis and hardcore association.


__________________

what about an Inosanto certified instructor?
don't they count?


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 26, 2003)

Cyprus...CA?  The island?


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 2, 2003)

a word of wisdom

it doesn't matter which school you go to. JKD's instructor must KNOW 3 kung fu type to qualify to teach. If he doens't know, you better run.


----------



## jkdman (Jun 1, 2003)

It is great to see a forum that admits that JKDC and JFJKD can both be beneficial. i have been to a JFJKD seminars and have learned alot and I am certified in JKDC. I think that both have strengths and weaknesses. They are two parts to the same puzzle. As for instructors have you considered an iptp program? Many like myself have had great success with these especially when combined with seminars.


----------



## IMAA (Jun 1, 2003)

JKDC and JFJKD

  I have always felt the two are very benificial.    I have and do train in both the JunFan method as well as the Concept method.

I feel that where one leaves off the other picks up on.  It's very interesting to see JFJKD or OJKD guys knock JKDC and yet when I see them Spar or what not,  I'll see hints of JKDC in the play.  And yet still they deny the fact that JKDC is benificial...

  I am not familiar with the term you used "IPTP" program: 

 >>As for instructors have you considered an iptp program?<<

  I enjoy JKD in all aspects because thru its Philosophies and theories,  it makes you think along a practical guideline.

  I have always been a firm believer to " Martial Arts without Philosophy is nothing more then Mere street fighting. "

Thanks


----------



## pesilat (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMAA _
> *  I am not familiar with the term you used "IPTP" program:
> *



I don't know much about it, but the IPTP is related to Paul Vunak's PFS system. I'm not sure exactly what it is. I don't know if it's a "subsystem" of his PFS, a separate system, or what ... but I know it's something he's put together.

Mike


----------



## IMAA (Jun 2, 2003)

Mike Thanks..... I'll look into it a bit more and see what I can come up with.

Hope all is well down South

Cory


----------



## pesilat (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMAA _
> *Mike Thanks..... I'll look into it a bit more and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Hope all is well down South
> ...



Yup  I've got bruises and aches all over from this past weekend (spent about 8 hours rolling around on the ground training in a BJJ class on Fri night, and a Combat Submission Wrestling class on Sat morning).

Now I'm off to Tai Chi for some recuperative martial arts 

Mike


----------



## IMAA (Jun 2, 2003)

SOUNDS ROUGH BROTHER>>>>... 


  Hang in there...



  See ya around next time your in the area...


Cory


----------



## pesilat (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMAA _
> *SOUNDS ROUGH BROTHER>>>>...
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ... not as rough as some of the beatings I've taken over the years. But not a walk in the park either  As long as I'm having fun, though, the pain and bruises are just pain and bruises ... they'll go away (in fact, most of the aches are already gone).

Mike


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMAA _
> *JKDC and JFJKD
> 
> I have always felt the two are very benificial.    I have and do train in both the JunFan method as well as the Concept method.
> ...




Yes I'd agree with that the concepts come into play when sparring because like all technique, when applied we need to modify as needed. 

I like to look at the differant schools of JKD as the Yin and Yang, one is not complete without the other.:asian:


----------



## IMAA (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes,  indeed when sparring at a controled speed, its easy to pull the essential techniques given in class.   However when sparring in an uncontrolled environment more ALIVE type training, your going to rely on what works at that given moment.    Just like you stated.


     Yes I'd agree with that the concepts come into play when sparring because like all technique, when applied we need to modify as needed. <<<<

  We will rely on modified technique at the moment of impact.

If you dont train in classes to learn outside the box so to speak, in dire time we may not have honed that sense of security to our benificial reach.  

   One thing I dislike about Martial Arts is I believe at some level the student gets this false sense of security about himself and his training that he will be this awesome fighter,  like bruce lee in the movies or something.   Thats just one of my pet peeves.  However its good to have confidence and pride in what your training in.....just don't overly expect to walk in a room and clean them all out w/ minimal fight.

WOW how did I get on that?   
 

Thanks again
Cory


----------



## jkdman (Jun 3, 2003)

It seems I used a term that caused some confusion. IPTP is not a subsystem of PFS. It is merely an intensive personal training program. a 3 day 6 per day program done with Paul, TC, or many of us PFSers in which you learn massive amounts under very intense training. Huge on aliveness and let's test that out. After completeing each IPTP there is no doubt as to if what you learned works or not because you have the bruises to prove it. Forget your check you get nailed. You learn very fast what works for you and what doesn't I train in many arts this way. Where I live there are not many high quality instructors so I travel to find them. In some cases such as my kenpo sifu he comes here to me and then i switch and go to him. For more info on an iptp program and where to look for them email me at jkdcatifs@hotmail.com


----------



## pesilat (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jkdman _
> *It seems I used a term that caused some confusion. IPTP is not a subsystem of PFS. It is merely an intensive personal training program. a 3 day 6 per day program done with Paul, TC, or many of us PFSers in which you learn massive amounts under very intense training. Huge on aliveness and let's test that out. After completeing each IPTP there is no doubt as to if what you learned works or not because you have the bruises to prove it. Forget your check you get nailed. You learn very fast what works for you and what doesn't I train in many arts this way. Where I live there are not many high quality instructors so I travel to find them. In some cases such as my kenpo sifu he comes here to me and then i switch and go to him. For more info on an iptp program and where to look for them email me at jkdcatifs@hotmail.com *



Cool. Thanks for the clarification. I knew it was something related to Paul, but didn't know the specifics. My apologies for mis-stating that it was a subsystem. This was an assumption on my part (and I should know better than to ***-u-me anything 

Mike


----------



## jkdman (Jun 4, 2003)

Man no problem. I just forget after 6 years of IPTPs that not everyone uses the same lingo my bad lol


----------

